# Langley Baroney Lead Mine -Haydon Bridge, Northumberland



## BigLoada (Apr 14, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to post this as it is industrial but also in the depths of rural Northumberland.

Explored this place with Sausage and a friend of ours. It is really out there in the middle of nowhere and was quite a surprise to find it in the midst of moorland and ancient woodland. 

Can't find much history on this place but as well as lead mining and smelting, other minerals such as barytes and witherite were mined and processed.

































These were possibly settling ponds.










Part of the flue





This looked like it was originally some kind of structure for a hauler.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice one! Excellent


----------



## ashless (Apr 14, 2008)

Ooh i love stuff like this, it's all Mordor-esque/Hobbity/Early heavy industrial thingy....well i know what i mean! 

Good pics!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 14, 2008)

ashless said:


> Ooh i love stuff like this, it's all Mordor-esque/Hobbity/Early heavy industrial thingy....well i know what i mean!
> 
> Good pics!



I know what you mean!

It had that old castle vibe, being built of old stone and being in the middle of a forest.
Credit yet again goes to my mate Sausage for spotting that chimney on Flash Earth. How he does it I'll never know.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

NOw these types of places are the ones I love to see and look around. views, nature, and industry all there in the same place. brilliant. Love all the stone work, and really liking that chimney.

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice, like the little tunnels, realy strange location but i like it


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 15, 2008)

Thankyou all for the comments. I found it whilst "hovering" over Northimberland on Flashearth! Saw the chimneys shadow. It was a mad place to find because it was quite literally in a valley bottom with no pathway or road links. The actual drift seemed to have been collapsed on purpose to stop entry. As far as I know it is a listed site and of "significant importance" but alas nothing is being done to preserve it.
I seem to have lost my pics of the site though.  Another trip perhaps?!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic explore guys and enjoyed seeing your photos, BL. Definitely my kind of place...very Isengard!  Just love those circular ponds and the arched flue/tunnel entrances. Sausage, please go back for more pics...would like to see more of here.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2008)

For me the best bit, of which I have no photos, was the spoil heaps. They were a greyish sand like dust, and the whole place was like an alien landscape. All this amongst beautiful countryside made it all a bit surreal.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 16, 2008)

Great stuff, I use flash Earth all the time for discovering things.
Like those tunnel shots.


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cracking work there guys ! 

Lovely photos and a nice find ! 

I think I have spotted something else along those lines, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Logan_Five (Apr 28, 2008)

Twas a good day out this one - I was the lad who accompanied both BL and Sausage. Can confirm that the side was indeed in the middle of nowhere and looked very surreal. Think we did it at the tail end of last year (possibly November) - doesn't seem that long ago!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 28, 2008)

Logan_Five said:


> Twas a good day out this one - I was the lad who accompanied both BL and Sausage. Can confirm that the side was indeed in the middle of nowhere and looked very surreal. Think we did it at the tail end of last year (possibly November) - doesn't seem that long ago!



Yes I think it was November mate. I have a nice pic of you actually, standing next to the flue.


----------



## Logan_Five (Apr 28, 2008)

Chuck it up somewhere then!


----------

